# Hamburg - Neues Fischereigesetz



## kati48268 (12. März 2019)

Die Hansestadt gibt sich ein neues Fischereigesetz.
Man findet sogar solche Dinge wie "Entnahmefenster".
[Edit Mod: Komplette PM und Infos siehe 2. Post]
Das geht nun in die Ausschüsse und soll Mitte März beschlossen werden.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (13. März 2019)

Hier die komplette Pressemitteilung dazu:
 

*Hamburgisches Fischereigesetz Neues Fischereigesetz für Hamburg *

 12. März 2019
Hamburg ist traditionell ein Fischereistandort. Die Fischerei in der Freien und Hansestadt Hamburg ist zurzeit geregelt durch das Hamburgische Fischereigesetz vom 22. Mai 1986, das zuletzt 2012 angepasst wurde, sowie die Verordnung zur Durchführung des Hamburgischen Fischereigesetzes vom 3. Juni 1986, zuletzt geändert im Jahr 2007. Die aktuell gültige Rechtslage entspricht nicht mehr den Anforderungen, die die heutige fischereiliche Situation an Hamburgs Gewässern mit sich bringt. Der Senat hat heute ein neues Fischereigesetz beschlossen. Aktuelle Gesetzes- und der Verordnungsentwurf erkennen das Freizeitangeln als sozioökonomisch bedeutendste Art der Fischerei an. Zudem fließen zahlreiche neuere Forschungsergebnisse aus dem Bereich Fischerei und Freizeitangeln in das neue Hamburgische Fischerei- und Angelgesetz ein.

*Neues Fischereigesetz für Hamburg*
*Staatsrat Andreas Rieckhof*: „Mit den Neuregelungen wollen wir in Hamburg ein modernes Fischerei- und Angelrecht umsetzen, das neben den EU-Vorgaben auch den aktuellen Naturschutz- und Tierschutzstandards Rechnung trägt. Es geht nicht um pauschale Angelverbote, sondern um differenzierte Lösungen, die die Interessen ausgleichen.“

Wesentliche Neuerungen sind:


Stützung und Erhalt von Fischbeständen unter Berücksichtigung von Artenvielfalt und Gewässerschutz durch moderne Hegeinstrumente, insbesondere das Entnahmefenster und die Anpassung der Schonzeiten an aktuelle klimatische Gegebenheiten bei zusätzlicher Flexibilität für Angelvereine durch Ausnahmemöglichkeiten.
Erhalt der Institution der freien Gewässer allerdings unter Beteiligung von Nutzerinnen und Nutzern der Gewässer aus anderen Bundesländern durch Entrichtung einer Fischereiabgabe.
Einzelregelungen zum Schutz der Fische und Fischbestände, z.B. Hälterungsverbot, Unterfangkescherpflicht, Tagesfanghöchstbegrenzungen, Fluchtfenster in Reusen, Stellnetzverbot in Schonzeiten.
Erhalt der in Hamburg verbliebenen traditionellen Berufsfischerei durch eine klare Abgrenzung zwischen Berufsfischerei, Nebenerwerbsfischerei und Bedarfs-fischerei.
Regulierung von professionellen Angel-Guides.
Wer heute an Elbe, Alster und Bille entlangkommt, wird schnell bemerken, dass der Fischereistandort Hamburg einem Strukturwandel unterliegt. Es sind noch wenige Elbfischer, die das Bild der Berufsfischerei in Hamburg zeichnen. Sie sind gleichwohl ein wichtiger Bestandteil von Hamburgs Identität. Es sind heute besonders Freizeitangler, die sich entlang der Ufer und auf Booten an und auf Hamburgs Flüssen aufhalten.

Angeln ist vielfältig geworden und erfreut sich wachsender Beliebtheit. Mehrere Tausend Angeltouristen aus dem In- und Ausland besuchen die Gewässer und Hotels unserer Stadt. Zudem ist Hamburg Verlagssitz der größten deutschen Angelmagazine. Hamburg beherbergt u.a. die größte „Street-Fishing“ Szene Europas, Angelguides mit modernster Bootstechnik fahren Angeltouristen im Hamburger Hafen zum Fischen. In Hamburg selbst gibt es etwa 120.000 Anglerinnen und Angler.

Das Freizeitangeln ist heute die ökonomisch bedeutsamste Art der Fischerei in Hamburg. In Hamburg gibt es etwa 40 Angelfachgeschäfte. Pro Anglerin oder Angler werden laut einer Studie des Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie in Berlin pro Jahr etwa 1.600 Euro direkte und indirekte Ausgaben generiert. Es gibt in Hamburg aktuell etwa 75 Haupt- und Nebenerwerbsfischerinnen und Nebenerwerbsfischer, von denen etwa 25 aktiv fischen. Nur drei davon geben an, die Fische gewerblich zu verkaufen. Alle 25 Fischerinnen und Fischer fischen mit Reusen. Elf Fischerinnen und Fischer fischen zusätzlich mit Stellnetzen. Grundlage dafür sind die großen Gewässer in Hamburg. Einzigartig ist dabei, dass es sich bei weiten Teilen um freie Gewässer handelt, in denen das Fischereireicht nicht verpachtet ist. Dies ist im Bundesgebiet in dieser Ausprägung einmalig.

Weiterführende Infos dazu findet Ihr unter: https://www.hamburg.de/pressearchiv-fhh/12291100/2019-03-12-bwvi-fischerei/
*
Den kompletten Gesetzesentwurf findet Ihr als Download im Anhang*


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. März 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Das Freizeitangeln ist heute die ökonomisch bedeutsamste Art der Fischerei in Hamburg.



Das ist doch mal eine beachtliche Aussage. Schön, dass diese Erkenntnis offensichtlich in HH Fuß gefasst hat. 



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Erhalt der Institution der freien Gewässer allerdings unter Beteiligung von Nutzerinnen und Nutzern der Gewässer aus anderen Bundesländern durch Entrichtung einer Fischereiabgabe.



Tja, in anderen BLändern wird sie eventuell fallen, da sie rechtlich nicht haltbar ist, HH will sie einführen. Da hat sich wohl der Kämmerer mal die Anglerzahlen angeschaut und mit triefendem Mund hochgerechnet, welche Einnahmen das bringen könnte ... Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen die Fischereiabgabe, aber da muss man schon sehr genau hinschauen, wie das umgesetzt werden soll, damit das wirklich den Anglern zugute kommt.


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2019)

Es ist ja schön, dass ihr die Pressemeldung hier auch bringt,
da findet man aber _nicht_ den kompletten Entwurf des Gesetzestextes zum Download,
den gibt es eben nur an (gelöschter) verlinkter Stelle.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. März 2019)

Hi Kati - danke für den Hinweis. Den Entwurf findest Du als Anhang in diesem Post:


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. März 2019)

Hey Georg,
ich war mal so frei und habe es unter die PM nochmal mit angehängt! So ist alles komplett!
Danke Kati für den Tipp!


----------



## Hänger06 (13. März 2019)

Neues Fischreigesetz in Hamburg für oder gegen die Freien/verbands Angler?!

Korektureleser?! das ist eh das kleinste Problem was da auf uns zukommen wird! wenn der Gestzes Text so 1/1 übernommen wird.
D.h. Die Wirtschafstbehöre(Häuptling Liebetanz, Angestellter als Bereichsleiter der Wirtschaftbehöre in HH) inkl. der HPA, sind dann alle unter einem Dach vereinigt, Jeh was haben wir für ein Glück!.
Fackt. D.H. das laut dem neuen Gesetz die Behörde, freies Walten u. Schalten hat, was das Angeln in den freien Gewässern in HH hat. Uferbegehungsrechte, wie in den bekannten HafenBecken wie Santorkai oder Backenhafen, Afrikastr.u.s.w. unterliegen der Genehmigung und Verbotsrecht der Wirtschafstbehöre die das ANGELRECHT zu einer GENEMINGUNGSPFLICHTIGEN FREIZEITBESCHÄFTIGUBG GEGEN EINE GEBÜRENABGABE HERANBSTUF:

Wir in HH; als Bürger; haben ein verbrieftes Recht; auf Fischfang zum Eigenbedarf, was so mit ad aktda gelegt werden wird. 

Willkommen beim Lügen in der Politik.

Oder denkt ihr, das Wassergrundstücke im Hafenbereich, mit Millionen teuren Arpartments und Booten im Wasser bzw. im Intresse der Wirtschaft Hafen und Tourismuss, gerne mit euch in der Zukunft geteielt werden?.

Wenn man es genau durchließt, ist das nicht alles Weltklasse das neue Gesetz...die Wirtschaftsbehörde/HPA bekommt dadurch auch einen ungenauen nicht deferenzierten Rechtlichen-Spielraum ,ohne mit belgender Beründung bzw Nachweißen , das RECHT Verbote aussprechen zu können,insbesondere Begehungsrechte, Sperung zeitweise oder GANZ von Strecken/Becken /Hafenanlgen-Elbe und an HH Alster und Bille. Bezüglicher der Alster wegen der ständigeen Konfratation mit Seglern, Ruderen und Gewerblichen Bootstourenanbietern, wird sich da schon in Kurzer Zeit was bewegen. Die Schwannen und Wasservögelschützer und Wassersportvereine sind ganz weit vorne mit ihren Forderungen, die haben auch eine gut vernetzte Pfeffersack-Lobby.

Zu dem hat sich HH mal wieder der Hegepflicht entzogen...d.h. auch keine Massnahmen bei Sauerstoffmangel oder Besatz bei Innerstädtischen Gewässern die als "Frei gelten"Alster, Bille oder Bereiche im Hafenbereich Strombereich Elbe. u.s.w.Da kein Mointoring zum Fischbestand durchgeführt wird und somit kein Nachweiß erbracht wird, das bestimmte Fischarten nach besetzt werden müssten .

Kommt noch die Frage auf wie HH die Gesamtangler ca. 125.000T ,ca 65T im Verein, 60.000 + den in Zukunft Abgabepflichen Angeltouristen mit ihrem Gruppenintresse am Fischfang vertretten will? Zwekgebundene Mittel, Das sind unsere Abgaben in Zukunft 10€, blos nicht Nachrechnen...erst recht nicht Überlegen was mit den Abgabengebühren passiert wenn man die letzten Jahre mal nachverfolgt hat.

https://kleineanfragen.de/hamburg/21/10112-fischereiabgabe


In diesen Sinnen schauen wir mal was passiert in HH. 

_*Das Augenmerk von uns sollte nicht bei Menge oder Größe der Fische liegen die wir mit nehmen dürfen oder wann, sondern ob und wo uns noch in Zukunft, das Angeln erlaubt sein wird.

 Brückenangel im gesamten Hamburgerbereich ist jetzt schon verboten laut dem neuen Gesetz, angeln an den Landungsbrücken so wie an deren Spundwänden, Bellys auf Alster und Dove auch schon....
*_
Euch den Frieden der Schonzeit.

Gruß


----------



## Hering 58 (13. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine beachtliche Aussage. Schön, dass diese Erkenntnis offensichtlich in HH Fuß gefasst hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Tja, in anderen BLändern wird sie eventuell fallen, da sie rechtlich nicht haltbar ist, HH will sie einführen. Da hat sich wohl der Kämmerer mal die Anglerzahlen angeschaut und mit triefendem Mund hochgerechnet, welche Einnahmen das bringen könnte ... Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen die Fischereiabgabe, aber da muss man schon sehr genau hinschauen, wie das umgesetzt werden soll, damit das wirklich den Anglern zugute kommt.


In welchen Denn?In SH müssen wir Hamburger auch zahlen.


----------



## Stulle (13. März 2019)

Interessanter finde ich das barsch ein Mindestmaß von 10cm bekommt und damit als köfi fast komplett ausfällt. 

Oder das endlich Höchstmaße eingeführt werden.


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> In welchen Denn?In SH müssen wir Hamburger auch zahlen.


Die Fischereiabgabe kommt in mehreren Ländern unter Beschuss,
siehe: https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/angelpolitik/312-die-fischereiabgabe-unter-der-lupe.html
In SH & NRW wird bereits dagegen geklagt.
Findest du auch hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/die-fischereiabgabe-in-schleswig-holstein.344495/
und da:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/fischereiabgabe-nrw.343834/
Ich wette, sie wird in beiden Bundesländern fallen.
Spätestens dann werden sich einige überlegen, ob es in ihrem Bundesland nicht auch Gründe für den Wegfall gibt.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. März 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Fischereiabgabe kommt in mehreren Ländern unter Beschuss,
> siehe: https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/angelpolitik/312-die-fischereiabgabe-unter-der-lupe.html
> In SH & NRW wird bereits dagegen geklagt.
> Findest du auch hier:
> ...


Ich hoffe du hast Recht?Wir zahle die SH Abgabe ja schon ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. März 2019)

In der aktuellen Rute&Rolle habe ich einen Artikel zu dem Thema geschrieben. Stelle ich vielleicht auch hier im AB ein. Ich teile Katis Einschätzung. Die Jagdabgabe würde in NRW schon beerdigt ...


----------



## hans albers (13. März 2019)

moin,

für mich liest sich das nach nicht mehr frei angelbaren gewässern in hamburg für nicht hamburger,
( bzw.  elbe bis süderelbe) und noch mehr einschränkungen beim  uferangeln..
würde mich wundern, wenn das anders kommen sollte.

(das ist mal wieder missverstädlich ausgedrückt im pdf,
da steht dann:
angler, die einen fischereischein besitzen und die fischereiabgabe entrichten.
also die fischereiabgabe in hamburg, oder gílt das auch für eine in dem jeweiligen bundesland /hauptwohnsitz  entrichtete)????

ausserdem :ist das nun ein entwurf , oder schon geltenes recht?

ach so, und nix zur elbvertiefung, bzw. stint problem, bzw.
allgemein :
einsetzung für schutz bedrohter fischarten oder rückzugsgebiete.


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> ausserdem :ist das nun ein entwurf , oder schon geltenes recht?


Ein Entwurf, der jetzt erst mal in die Ausschüsse geht und dann Mitte Mai ins Parlarment zum Beschluss.


----------



## hans albers (13. März 2019)

okay .. danke..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. März 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Interessanter finde ich das barsch ein Mindestmaß von 10cm bekommt und damit als köfi fast komplett ausfällt.
> 
> Oder das endlich Höchstmaße eingeführt werden.


Die sind aber beim Aal (Fenster 45-75cm) völliger Humbug. So werden alle Milchner aber Rogner nur bis 75cm entnommen. Ich dachte es wären Biologen dabei gewesen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. März 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Fischereiabgabe kommt in mehreren Ländern unter Beschuss,
> siehe: https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/angelpolitik/312-die-fischereiabgabe-unter-der-lupe.html
> In SH & NRW wird bereits dagegen geklagt.
> Findest du auch hier:
> ...


Knarre ist schon durch geladen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. März 2019)

Und gerade hat mich wegen des Artikels in RUTE&ROLLE der erste äußerst erboste Anruf eines Fischers aus Schleswig-Holstein erreicht ...


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die sind aber beim Aal (Fenster 45-75cm) völliger Humbug. So werden alle Milchner aber Rogner nur bis 75cm entnommen. Ich dachte es wären Biologen dabei gewesen.



Das ist nicht nur beim Aal ausgemachter Blödsinn.
Mir hat immer noch niemand erklären können, warum die Gene eines im Fangfenster entnommenen Fisches andere sind, als wenn er dieses Fangfenster zufällig überlebt und unantastbar wird?

Jürgen


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (14. März 2019)

Mal abwarten wie weit man übers Ziel hinaus schießt 
Immer wenn man vernünftige Änderungen einbringen will wird es dann meistens Übertrieben .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Und gerade hat mich wegen des Artikels in RUTE&ROLLE der erste äußerst erboste Anruf eines Fischers aus Schleswig-Holstein erreicht ...



Ein Anrufer erst? Dann müssen wir unsere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit noch ausbauen 

Es ist hier in SH momentan in den Verbänden, Vereinen, Politik etc. ein Thema, was (hinter den Kulissen) für Beachtung sorgt. Gerade eine WhatsApp dazu erhalten. "Man müsse die Richtlinie wohl umformulieren". Ne, man wird mehr machen müssen. Sollte das Gericht unserer Argumentation folgen und man versucht uns dann mit einer neuen Richtlinie auszutricksen, würde ich wieder Klage einreichen! Ob sich das Ministerium dieser Gefahr aussetzen wird? Ich will das Geld auf jeden Fall für uns ANGLER! Naja, es zeigt auf jeden Fall, dass man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt und alles tun wird, um die Gelder zukünftig wieder beim Kaffee am runden Tisch unter sich aufzuteilen....


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, es zeigt auf jeden Fall, dass man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt und alles tun wird, um die Gelder zukünftig wieder beim Kaffee am runden Tisch unter sich aufzuteilen....



Überall wo es Töpfe gibt wird sich jemand mit einem Löffel bewaffnet einfinden, der einen Anspruch auf den Inhalt erhebt!

War schon immer so - und wird sich auch nie ändern!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2019)

Löffel? Ich habe mir eine Kelle gekauft....


----------



## Grünknochen (14. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ein Anrufer erst? Dann müssen wir unsere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit noch ausbauen
> 
> Es ist hier in SH momentan in den Verbänden, Vereinen, Politik etc. ein Thema, was (hinter den Kulissen) für Beachtung sorgt. Gerade eine WhatsApp dazu erhalten. "Man müsse die Richtlinie wohl umformulieren". Ne, man wird mehr machen müssen. Sollte das Gericht unserer Argumentation folgen und man versucht uns dann mit einer neuen Richtlinie auszutricksen, würde ich wieder Klage einreichen! Ob sich das Ministerium dieser Gefahr aussetzen wird? Ich will das Geld auf jeden Fall für uns ANGLER! Naja, es zeigt auf jeden Fall, dass man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt und alles tun wird, um die Gelder zukünftig wieder beim Kaffee am runden Tisch unter sich aufzuteilen....



Immer schön locker bleiben. Auch für diesen Fall gibt's smarte Lösungen. Mit Trickserei hat die (mögliche) Überarbeitung der Richtlinie ohnehin nichts zu tun. Eher mit beginnender Einsicht...Wobei das das Problem wohl kaum lösen dürfte, weil sich wesentliche Kritikpunkte schon im Gesetz selbst finden. Ich nehm das Ganze mal - falls es tatsächlich so ist - als Indiz dafür, dass unsere Argumentation in der Klagebegründung auch aus Sicht des Landes nicht ganz am Thema vorbei ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2019)

Ich bleibe locker und vertraue unserem Team und dem VG Schleswig...


----------



## Grünknochen (15. März 2019)

Das hoffe ich mal verschärft!!!


----------



## MarkusZ (15. März 2019)

Ist doch schön zu sehen, dass es doch noch Bürger gibt, die Vertrauen in die deutsche Justiz haben. .-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2019)

Ich habe sogar Vertrauen in ausgewählte Naturschützer ;-) . Ist aber eher ein Insider...


----------



## MarkusZ (15. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar Vertrauen in ausgewählte Naturschützer ;-) . Ist aber eher ein Insider...



Wird man in Niedersachsen schon verstehen.


----------



## Stulle (15. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die sind aber beim Aal (Fenster 45-75cm) völliger Humbug. So werden alle Milchner aber Rogner nur bis 75cm entnommen. Ich dachte es wären Biologen dabei gewesen.



Ja bei einmal laichern recht sinnlos.


----------



## greenzebra (18. März 2019)

Ich mache mich mal beliebt: 
Eigentlich hätte man die einmalige Möglichkeit der Novelle des Fischereigesetzes nutzen können um das erste Bleiverbot Deutschlands unterzubringen...
Ich angel selbst mit Bleiköpfen, aber wenn ich hochrechne wieviel Schwermetall wir (120.000 Angler) zusammen jährlich allein im Hafen versenken wird mir schlecht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2019)

greenzebra schrieb:


> Ich mache mich mal beliebt:
> Eigentlich hätte man die einmalige Möglichkeit der Novelle des Fischereigesetzes nutzen können um das erste Bleiverbot Deutschlands unterzubringen...
> Ich angel selbst mit Bleiköpfen, aber wenn ich hochrechne wieviel Schwermetall wir (120.000 Angler) zusammen jährlich allein im Hafen versenken wird mir schlecht.


Das macht man im Zweifel per Verordnung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das macht man im Zweifel per Verordnung.



Und ist sicherlich nur eine Frage der Zeit...


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (19. März 2019)

greenzebra schrieb:


> Ich mache mich mal beliebt:
> Eigentlich hätte man die einmalige Möglichkeit der Novelle des Fischereigesetzes nutzen können um das erste Bleiverbot Deutschlands unterzubringen...
> Ich angel selbst mit Bleiköpfen, aber wenn ich hochrechne wieviel Schwermetall wir (120.000 Angler) zusammen jährlich allein im Hafen versenken wird mir schlecht.



???? Liest du eigendlich was du schreibst ??
Wer zwingt dich Blei zu nutzen ?
Immer raus mit reißerischen Aussagen vielleicht können irgend welche Orgaisationen damit etwas anfangen.


----------



## greenzebra (19. März 2019)

GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> ???? Liest du eigendlich was du schreibst ??
> Wer zwingt dich Blei zu nutzen ?
> Immer raus mit reißerischen Aussagen vielleicht können irgend welche Orgaisationen damit etwas anfangen.



Genau das meinte ich mit „beliebt machen“ 

Ja, ich weiß dass mich niemand zwingt Bleijigs zu nutzen genauso wenig wie die anderen 100000 Angler - ich mache es trotzdem.

Der Rest ist elementare Mathematik: rechne doch mal nur einen (!) Abriss a 25g pro Angeltag und Angler- wie oft du am Wasser bist kannst du ja sicher ganz gut selbst abschätzen. 

Wenn du unter 10.000 kg Blei rauskommst melde dich bitte. Würde aber eher das Fünffache veranschlagen, es sei denn 4 Angeltage sind der realistische Schnitt oder du fischst nur mit 6g Blei...

Grüße


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2019)

greenzebra schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich mit „beliebt machen“
> 
> Ja, ich weiß dass mich niemand zwingt Bleijigs zu nutzen genauso wenig wie die anderen 100000 Angler - ich mache es trotzdem.
> 
> ...


Und wie viel Blei löst sich davon im Wasser?

Blei ist grundsätzlich nicht wasserlöslich, allerdings befinden sich im Wasser auch immer (stark verdünnt) Säuren, die Blei lösen können. Mir ist aber nicht bekannt, dass in unseren großen Flüssen eine relevante Bleikonzentration festgestellt wurde. Vielleicht ist diese Information aber auch nur an mir vorbeigegangen. Im Rheinland haben wir eher ein Problem mit Dioxinen und PFT. An beidem sind die Angler nicht schuld.


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (19. März 2019)

Ich schreibe ja nicht das gut oder schlecht ist , ich weiß auch nicht ob es schädlich ist oder nicht.
Wenn es verboten wird stelle ich mich einfach darauf ein.
Aber du schreibst das dir bei der Verwendung "Schlecht wird", wo liegt den da die Logik.


----------



## greenzebra (19. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Und wie viel Blei löst sich davon im Wasser?
> 
> Blei ist grundsätzlich nicht wasserlöslich, allerdings befinden sich im Wasser auch immer (stark verdünnt) Säuren, die Blei lösen können. Mir ist aber nicht bekannt, dass in unseren großen Flüssen eine relevante Bleikonzentration festgestellt wurde. Vielleicht ist diese Information aber auch nur an mir vorbeigegangen. Im Rheinland haben wir eher ein Problem mit Dioxinen und PFT. An beidem sind die Angler nicht schuld.



Ich gebe zu dass die Aussage etwas überzogen ist. 

Unsere Hauptsorge ist Blei sicher nicht, allerdings liegt es wenigstens mal in unserer Hand. Hauptsorge in der Elbe ist ganz klar das Quecksilber. Das ist nach wie vor ein echtes Problem, zumindest beim Zander.

Allerdings werden immer noch eifrig Bleirohre in Altbauten ausgetauscht. Gesund ist es als frei rumliegendes Schwermetall sicher nicht selbst wenn die Löslichkeit vom pH-Wert abhängt und die Elbe tendenziell leicht alkalisch ist.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2019)

greenzebra schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu dass die Aussage etwas überzogen ist.
> 
> Unsere Hauptsorge ist Blei sicher nicht, allerdings liegt es wenigstens mal in unserer Hand. Hauptsorge in der Elbe ist ganz klar das Quecksilber. Das ist nach wie vor ein echtes Problem, zumindest beim Zander.
> 
> Allerdings werden immer noch eifrig Bleirohre in Altbauten ausgetauscht. Gesund ist es als frei rumliegendes Schwermetall sicher nicht selbst wenn die Löslichkeit vom pH-Wert abhängt und die Elbe tendenziell leicht alkalisch ist.


Ich hake da nach, weil es in unserer Gesellschaft eine Tendenz zu Alarmismus gibt. Da wird dann sehr irrational schnell etwas verboten, was aber nur einen sehr geringen oder vernachlässigbaren Anteil am Gesamtproblem hat. Ich werde an diesem Punkt jetzt nicht mit Beispielen konkret, da dann die Gefahr besteht, dass die Diskussion ins allgemein politische abdriftet. Blei ist ohne Zweifel nicht gesundheitsfördernd und wenn man es problemlos ersetzen kann sollte man dies auch tun. Die Verwendung von vorhandenen Angelbleien zu verbieten halte ich hingegen für übertrieben. Die landen im Zweifel in der Restmülltonne und sind dann ja nicht weg! - Ich bin aber dafür, dass der Handel Alternativen auf den Markt bringt und nur noch diese Verkauft werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2019)

Zitat aus dem neuen Entwurf unter §2 Begriffsbestimmung _"Fischerei ist das Nachstellen, Fangen, Aneignen und Töten von wild lebenden Fischen"_. Heißt das, wenn den Fisch nicht töte, gehe ich nicht der Fischerei nach?


----------



## Nuesse (21. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem neuen Entwurf unter §2 Begriffsbestimmung _"Fischerei ist das Nachstellen, Fangen, Aneignen und Töten von wild lebenden Fischen"_. Heißt das, wenn den Fisch nicht töte, gehe ich nicht der Fischerei nach?



Richtig,wenn Du den Fisch nicht tötest ,biste Angeln


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem neuen Entwurf unter §2 Begriffsbestimmung _"Fischerei ist das Nachstellen, Fangen, Aneignen und Töten von wild lebenden Fischen"_. Heißt das, wenn den Fisch nicht töte, gehe ich nicht der Fischerei nach?


Könnte man meinen, weil vor dem "Töten"  ein "und" steht. Dies könnte dann dafür sprechen, dass alles vier zusammen gegeben sein muss. (Wortlauslegung) Nach anderen Normen des Gesetzes müssen in bestimmten Fällen aber auch Fische zurückgesetzt werden, diese Fische werden sich weder angeeignet noch getötet. Gleichwohl soll es sich immer noch um Fischerei handeln, da ja das Gesetz sonst gar nicht dafür gelten würde. Also kann dies so nicht gemeint sein (systematische Auslegung). Geht man von der historischen Bedeutung der Fischerei aus, dann war die Fischerei aber immer mit der Absicht verbunden, Fische zu Nahrungszwecken zu entnehmen. (historische Auslegung) Fügt man dies nun alles zusammen, dann wird man die Norm wohl so interpretieren müssen, dass es sich dann um Fischerei handelt, wenn sie auf _das Nachstellen, Fangen, Aneignen und Töten von wild lebenden Fischen _gerichtet, dies also die Triebfeder des Fischers/ Anglers ist, im konkreten Einzelfall aber eine Aneignung oder ein Töten des Fisches nicht erforderlich ist. Mit anderen Worten: Fischerei erfordert einen generellen Entnahmewillen aber keinen Entnahme in jedem Einzelfall Fall. Kommt vermutlich einigen bekannt vor. Daher schreibe ich ja auch immer, dass ein grundsätzliche Entnahmewille erforderliche ist und ein totales c&r keine Fischerei darstellt.


----------



## Torskfisk (26. März 2019)

@Kolja Kreder
Ich befürchte, dass deine Lesart des Entwurfes SO nicht gewollt ist und spätestens in einer Durchführungsverordnung klargestellt wird. Dann wird man dir erzählen, das jeder Begriff auch alleinstehend die Begrifflichkeit der Fischerei erfüllt. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn c&r endlich auch in D rechtlich akzeptiert werden würde!


----------



## hansolo1 (22. Mai 2019)

Die Hamburger Bürgerschaft hat soeben das neue Hamburger Fischerei- und Angelgesetz beschlossen.


----------



## Ursus Albis (22. Mai 2019)

Hier der beschlossene Text des Gesetzes einschließlich Begründung und DV:

http://www.buergerschaft-hh.de/parl...G9lCRfdEkLUKK-t-IyApXE9aHnPNcQNXT5Ao6Crg9FZQw

Das Gesetz tritt am Tag nach seiner Veröffentlichung im Hamburgischen Gesetzes- und Verordnungsblatt - voraussichtlich also in etwa einer Woche - in Kraft.


----------



## hans albers (22. Mai 2019)

danke

dazu gleich mal ne frage:
wenn ich meinen hauptwohnsitz nicht in HH habe
aber schon in meinem bundesland die fischereiabgabe entrichtet habe, muss ich dann nochmal in HH
latzen um dort zu angeln (freie gewässer)??
ist mir nicht klar ersichtlich aus dem text hervorgegangen.


----------



## hansolo1 (22. Mai 2019)

Ursus Albis schrieb:


> Hier der beschlossene Text des Gesetzes einschließlich Begründung und DV:
> 
> http://www.buergerschaft-hh.de/parl...G9lCRfdEkLUKK-t-IyApXE9aHnPNcQNXT5Ao6Crg9FZQw
> 
> Das Gesetz tritt am Tag nach seiner Veröffentlichung im Hamburgischen Gesetzes- und Verordnungsblatt - voraussichtlich also in etwa einer Woche - in Kraft.



Es gab übrigens noch eine kleine Änderung:
https://www.buergerschaft-hh.de/par...eber_die_drucksache_21_16498_hamburgische.pdf
Betrifft aber nur den Verwendungszweck der Fischereiabgabe. Aufwendungen für die Fischereiaufsicht wurde als Verwendungszweck gestrichen.


----------



## hansolo1 (22. Mai 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> danke
> 
> dazu gleich mal ne frage:
> wenn ich meinen hauptwohnsitz nicht in HH habe
> ...



Ja, das wirst Du müssen.


----------



## hans albers (22. Mai 2019)

oki....

wieder ne rennerei mehr...
(obwohl: geht hoffentlich heutzutage auch online)


----------



## hansolo1 (22. Mai 2019)

Online ist explizit im Gesetz genannt: "Anglerinnen und Angler mit Hauptwohnsitz im Inland können die Fischereiabgabe auch in einem Online-Verfahren entrichten."


----------



## hans albers (22. Mai 2019)




----------



## hansolo1 (22. Mai 2019)

Erste Pressemeldungen dazu gibt es jetzt auch: https://www.hamburg.de/nachrichten-...erschaft-verabschiedet-neues-fischereigesetz/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juni 2019)

So, nu ist das neue Hamburgische Fischerei- und Angelgesetz (HmbFAnG) vom 28. Mai 2019 in Kraft.

Ausnahmen hierzu nach §25:

Zum 01.Januar 2020 tritt der §12 Absatz 3 Satz 4 in Kraft "Anglerinnen und Angler mit Hauptwohnsitz im Inland können die Fischereiabgabe auch in einem Online-Verfahren entrichten."

Der §13 "Angel Guides"
und 

der §23 Absatz 1 Nummer 7 "Ordnungswidrigkeit Angel- Guides"

treten drei Monate nach dem in Satz 1 bezeichneten Zeitpunkt in Kraft (01.09.2019).

§10 Absatz 2 Satz 2"Außerhalb des Geltungsbereiches dieses Gesetzes abgelegte Prüfungen werden nur anerkannt, sofern zum Zeit-punkt der Prüfung kein Wohnsitz in der Freien und Hanse-stadt Hamburg bestand. "

und 

§11 Absatz 1" In der Angelprüfung ist festzustellen, ob die Bewerberin oder der Bewerber praktische Fertigkeiten und ausreichende Kenntnisse zur Unterscheidung der Fischarten, über die Biologie und Hege der Fische, die Fanggeräte und deren Gebrauch, die Behandlung gefangener Fische und die tierschutzgerechte Betäubung und Tötung, die Gewässerkunde sowie die Vor-schriften über Fischerei, Tierschutz und Naturschutz besitzt."

sind ab dem1. Januar 2020 anzuwenden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juni 2019)

Bin mal gespannt, ob der §12 (4) einer Klage standhält...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (3. Juni 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob der §12 (4) einer Klage standhält...



Nur damit klarer wird, was du meinst ;-)
(für mich Unbedarften hört es sich aber gut an)

(4) Das Aufkommen aus der Fischereiabgabe ist
nach Abzug der Verwaltungskosten zur Förderung der
Fischerei und des Angelns zu verwenden. Aus den
Mitteln sind insbesondere zu fördern:
1. Maßnahmen, einschließlich Beratungsleistungen,
zur Erhaltung eines der Größe und Beschaffenheit
des Gewässers entsprechenden gesunden, arten
reichen und im Sinne dieses Gesetzes heimischen
Fischbestandes,
2. Verbesserung der ökologischen Verhältnisse der
Gewässer und Ufer,
3. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für die Fischerei sowie für den
Fischarten und Gewässerschutz,
4. Untersuchung und Bekämpfung von Fischkrank
heiten,
5. Maßnahmen zum Schutz gefährdeter Fischarten,
6. Aufwendungen für die Fischereiaufsicht,
7. Maßnahmen nach der Verordnung (EU) Nr. 1143/
2014, die invasiven gebietsfremden Arten entge
genwirken,
8. sonstige Maßnahmen, die der Zielsetzung des Ge
setzes entsprechen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juni 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Nur damit klarer wird, was du meinst ;-)
> (für mich Unbedarften hört es sich aber gut an)
> 
> (4) Das Aufkommen aus der Fischereiabgabe ist
> ...



Der Theorie (Gesetz) folgt die Praxis (Vergabe)- erst beobachten und dann (ggf.) reagieren. Wenn alles glatt läuft in HH, gibt es ja keinen Grund zur Klage. Interessant wird in der Praxis die Unterscheidung zwischen "was nur im Interesse der Allgemeinheit ist" und "auch im Interesse der Fischerei/ Angler ist". Ich denke aber insbesondere der erste Satz im §12 könnte Anlass zur Klage sein. Denn sobald ganzjährig geschützte Arten und (somit) für die Fischerei und Angler uninteressante Fische besetzt werden, dürfte das im Interesse der Allgemeinheit sein.

Des Weiteren glaube ich, dass die Umsetzung der EU Verordnung 1143/2014 Aufgabe des Staates ist, aber sicherlich nicht über die Fischereiabgabe. Man munkelt, dass es Angler gibt, die dagegen klagen wollen. Die haben nämlich kein Bock als auswärtige zukünftig die FA zu bezahlen, wenn diese nicht für Angler eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Grünknochen (3. Juni 2019)

Klagen kann man immer...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Klagen kann man immer...



Bzgl. der Fischereiabgabe herrscht tatsächlich mittlerweile allgemeine Panikstimmung bei den Verantwortlichen, über Grenzen von Bundesländern hinweg. Offensichtlich hat man sich beraten lassen und erkennt langsam, dass viele bisher mit den Mitteln bezuschusste Aktivitäten im Kontext Naturschutz, auch Wiederansiedelungsprogramme etc., künftig nicht mehr aufrechterhalten werden können, um die zweckgebundene Abgabe weiter erheben zu können. 

Dass einige das als Sieg feiern, ist ok, jedoch sollte man zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass es am Ende wieder die weniger betuchten Bundesländer treffen wird. Bayern zahlt die paar Kröten aus der Portokasse, in MeckPomm passiert dann hinsichtlich Naturschutz halt entsprechend noch weniger.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juni 2019)

Ich klage nicht, um ggf. zu feiern, sondern ausschließlich um geltendes Recht zu überprüfen. So wie ich mich an Regeln bei der Ausübung meines Hobbies zu halten habe, so erwarte ich von den Behörden geltendes Recht zu respektieren. Fremde Gelder dürfen in meinen Augen nicht im kleinen Kreis verteilt werden. Wenn Angler zahlen, muss das Geld auch in gleicher Größenordnung zurückfließen. 

Ich freue mich, wenn ein Gericht das überprüft hat. Egal wie es ausgeht, es gibt Sicherheit für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich klage nicht, um ggf. zu feiern, sondern ausschließlich um geltendes Recht zu überprüfen. So wie ich mich an Regeln bei der Ausübung meines Hobbies zu halten habe, so erwarte ich von den Behörden geltendes Recht zu respektieren. Fremde Gelder dürfen in meinen Augen nicht im kleinen Kreis verteilt werden. Wenn Angler zahlen, muss das Geld auch in gleicher Größenordnung zurückfließen.
> 
> Ich freue mich, wenn ein Gericht das überprüft hat. Egal wie es ausgeht, es gibt Sicherheit für alle Beteiligten.



Ach komm, steh doch wenigstens dazu, dass du hier gegen den Naturschutz arbeitest, genau wie der Finkenbeiner. Das ist sachlich auch völlig ok, aber erzähl mir keine Geschichten. Ich stehe andererseits ganz offen dazu, dass ich erwarte (und das auch aktiv einfordere), dass Anglervereine, die sich nicht dem Naturschutz verschreiben, die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt bekommen. Der Skatverein, in dem ich lange Vorstand war, hatte die schließlich auch nicht


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juni 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ach komm, steh doch wenigstens dazu, dass du hier gegen den Naturschutz arbeitest, genau wie der Finkenbeiner. Das ist sachlich auch völlig ok, aber erzähl mir keine Geschichten.



Naturschutz ist ein wichtiges Thema in diesem Land und unterstelle mir bitte nicht gegen den Naturschutz zu arbeiten! Ich lasse geltendes Recht überprüfen, fertig! Es gibt viele Zuwendungen, die fraglich in der Sache sind, aber auch viele Zuwendungen, die in meinen Augen nicht zu den Aufgaben der Angler gehören, sondern von der Allgemeinheit (Steuermittel) getragen werden müssen. 

Und ja, ich denke, dass der Besatz von Verbandsgewässern von den Mitgliedern getragen werden muss, nicht über die Fischereiabgabe. Schließlich haben die Mitglieder hier in SH zum Beispiel deutliche Vorteile, z.B. bei den Gewässerkarten.

Fairness und Gerechtigkeit, dafür setze ich mich ein. Nicht nur beim Angeln, sondern überall im Leben. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich stehe andererseits ganz offen dazu, dass ich erwarte (und das auch aktiv einfordere), dass Anglervereine, die sich nicht dem Naturschutz verschreiben, die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt bekommen.


 Einer meiner Hauptkritikpunkte, wenn es heißt "Angler sind Naturschützer". Es gibt Angelvereine, die ohne eigene Gewässer den Status eines Naturschutzverbandes in Bezug auf die Gemeinnützigkeit haben. Erklären konnte mir das bis heute noch keiner.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Einer meiner Hauptkritikpunkte, wenn es heißt "Angler sind Naturschützer". Es gibt Angelvereine, die ohne eigene Gewässer den Status eines Naturschutzverbandes in Bezug auf die Gemeinnützigkeit haben. Erklären konnte mir das bis heute noch keiner.



Guter Punkt. Da vertrauen wir mal auf die Weisheit der Finanzämter ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Juni 2019)

Betrachten wir mal den BAC Bootsanglerclub, ein eingetragener Verein, ohne eigenes Gewässer und dennoch ein e.V.

Die verwenden sogar ein Großteil der Mitgliedsbeiträge um Salmonidenbesatz zu finanzieren und Wanderfische zu stützen.

In ihrer Satzung heißt es: "Der Verein ist ein auf innere Verbundenheit und Liebe zur Natur aufgebauter Zusammenschluss von organisierten Anglerinnen und Anglern. Der Verein fördert den Naturschutz und die Landschaftspflege im Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes und der Naturschutzgesetze der Länder."

Kein eigenes Gewässer und dennoch über jeden zweifel erhaben, oder?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juni 2019)

Und hier zum Beispiel?

https://www.anglernord.de/


----------



## hans albers (4. Juni 2019)

geht warscheinlich auch ein stück weit darum
das "zu viele" angler die freien gewässer (zb. hafen) nutzen..
(auch von ausserhalb).

das über die fischereiabgabe für nicht "hh-ler" zu regeln halte ich dennoch für grenzwertig.

bin mal gespannt, was da noch kommt an klagen...


----------



## Grünknochen (4. Juni 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ach komm, steh doch wenigstens dazu, dass du hier gegen den Naturschutz arbeitest, genau wie der Finkenbeiner. Das ist sachlich auch völlig ok, aber erzähl mir keine Geschichten. Ich stehe andererseits ganz offen dazu, dass ich erwarte (und das auch aktiv einfordere), dass Anglervereine, die sich nicht dem Naturschutz verschreiben, die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt bekommen. Der Skatverein, in dem ich lange Vorstand war, hatte die schließlich auch nicht



Ich denke, Du irrst Dich gewaltig. Es ist völlig legitim, und zwar ohne jede Parteilichkeit, die Rechtmäßigkeit staatlicher Abgaben überprüfen zu lassen. Abgaben sind keine Steuern, sondern werden von einem bestimmten Personenkreis, hier der Angler, erhoben. Und zwar auf der Grundlage des Verursacherprinzips und im Grundsatz zeitlich begrenzt. Ihre Verwendung muss - und das ist der weitere entscheidende Punkt- im Interesse der Abgabepflichtigen liegen. Ich denke, gerade dies kann man von Bundesland zu Bundesland sehr berechtigt in Zweifel ziehen. Die Jäger sind in NRW mit Erfolg genau aus diesen Gründen gegen die Jagdabgabe vorgegangen. Warum also nicht auch die Angler, was die Fischereiabgabe betrifft ?
Dass sich die bekannten Verbände diesbezüglich eher zurückhaltend, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken, verhalten haben, liegt - by the way - in der Natur der Sache, da sie als Zuwendungsempfänger wesentliche Profiteure des jetzigen Systems sind.
Dass Verbände sehr vorzüglich auch ohne Fischereiabgabe existieren können, kann man sich zB in Niedersachsen anschauen. Bei diesem Blick wird man hinzukommend feststellen, dass Naturschutzprojekte/ Wiederansiedlungsprojekte ( als Beispiele) durch den Wegfall der FA in keiner Weise gefährdet sind. Sie werden nur aus anderen Haushaltsmitteln bezahlt, und zwar den systematisch richtigen ( Steuern, EU Mittel).

Über die Fischereiabgabe hinaus: Ein in Stein gemeißeltes, auf Ewigkeit angelegtes Konstrukt sehe ich in der realen Verbandslandschaft in keiner Weise. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt ist es somit völlig ok, dass sich andere Strukturen bilden/ gebildet haben ( wie zB in Nds, oder jetzt auch in SH), die nach Überzeugung der sie unterstützenden Angler das Geschäft besser erledigen. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und weckt Schlafende auf. Wie es in dem gleichen Maße ok ist, wenn bestehende Verbände an ihren Inhalten/ Positionen sowie Strukturen arbeiten, also einen Veränderungsprozess inhaltlicher Natur einleiten...

Am Rande: Ich selbst habe in meinem Grundverständnis des Angelns immer schon eine zwingende Verbindung zwischen Naturschutz und Angeln gesehen. Die richtige Balance ist der Punkt, und nicht dieses nervende Schwarz-Weiß Geblubber. Leute, die grundsätzlich recht haben, gibt es genug...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Juni 2019)

Der Gedanke die Abgabe zu überprüfen ist grundsätzlich berechtigt,  wenn man bei der Überprüfung zu dem Schluss gelangt das die Gebühr zu entfallen hat, und somit teilweise auch wertvolle Projekte ohne entsprechende Ersatzfinanzierung dastehen,  kann man zwar recht bekommen und ist dennoch der Doofe. Wir werden sehen, wie es ausgeht.


----------



## Grünknochen (4. Juni 2019)

Frank,
das ist schlicht nicht der Fall. An den Mitteln scheitert es definitiv nicht. Die Frage ist lediglich, wer diese Mittel (zT) aufbringt. Der Angler im Rahmen einer Sonderabgabe oder aber die Allgemeinheit...
Dh der Hinweis auf möglicherweise gefährdete sinnvolle Projekte ( Wiederansiedlung etc) ist eine Nebelkerze, die immer wieder gerne gezündet wird, wenn man gegen die FA argumentiert.


----------



## smithie (4. Juni 2019)

Entfallen wird die insgesamt nicht - höchstens als "pauschal" Einnahmequelle für bestimmte Institutionen, wie es jetzt der Fall ist.


----------

